# Gaggia XD single phase wiring



## tubbs (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi,

I urgently need to connect a 2001 Gaggia XD to the mains electric.

I have two black wires that are twisted together, one brown, one blue & the earth wire can anyone shed some light on the connections. THANKS


----------



## tubbs (Sep 20, 2014)

tubbs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I urgently need to connect a 2001 Gaggia XD to the mains electric.
> 
> I have two black wires that are twisted together, one brown, one blue & the earth wire can anyone shed some light on the connections. THANKS


Sorry forgot to mention, I require UK 230v single phase connections


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is this for home use or in a shop /commercial premises? What are you going to connect it to?


----------



## tubbs (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.

It is for a small café. It is the 3 cup version with 6850 Watts. the 32A supply is simply live, neutral and earth 240/230v supply. The two black wires are twisted together but the blue, brown and earth are not. There seems to be some continuity between the black wires and the brown but the blue is completely open circuit.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The brown + black is a peculiar Italian / Spanish wiring configuration.

For the UK, keep these three (black x 2 + brown) joined together and treat as the live wire. You may need to use a terminal block to enable all three to be connected to the single live socket.


----------



## tubbs (Sep 20, 2014)

That's what I was originally thinking after research but then somebody else said on older models you join the brown and blue together for neutral and the two blacks become live. Also, with a multi-meter on the end of the flex I get resistance measurements between the blacks and brown wire but none of the wires have any readings with the blue wire even when I turn the main switch on or off, which leads me to believe that it needed to be linked with something.

What are your thoughts? THANKS


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Try and trace each wire back to where they enter the terminal block and/or rotary switch on the chassis. This should give info on which black lead(s) to connect to brown or blue. You may have to remove some panels for adequate access.


----------



## tubbs (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the help.

I rang Gaggia UK this morning and 2 x blacks are Live, Blue + Brown are neutral. All wired now and no big bangs. LOL


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Yup - bonkers wiring !


----------

